# canadian silhouettes



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if canadian silhouettes are even worth it?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, first, just so you know: Canada goose silhouette's are decoys. Canadian goose silhouettes are goose silhouette's made in Canada. But to answer your question, yes. They can be really useful when you are trying to get out a big spread. Some sil's are better than others. Most are better used in low light conditions and/or mixed in with other shells/fullbodies. Good shooting. Burl


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

They are worth it. They are light weight, and work great for hiding blinds. Also if you have to walk into a muddy field it is eaier to hall 4 doz silly's then anything or for a quick setup somewhere.. Dont get me wrong the fullbodys are the way to go, but I will always have 8 doz silly's in my trailor... The only silly worth buying are the real geese. You can buy the regular ones for about a hundred a doz, very durable, good detail, and good size. However if you have the money the real geese pros are the way to go..At around 130 a doz..Just my 2 cents..
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I sold mine, had them for 4 years and hardly ever used them. 
The only time I like using them is when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Depends on what you're working with....storage space, hauling them, walking in vs. driving, where you are from, etc. I know guys that use only silo's in WI because they have to walk in most fields and they piss pound the ******-tonks! I don't use silo's in the honker spread for various reasons but that's just me.

To answer your question, yes...you can kill geese over silo's. Are they as good as other decoys? That is up to debate.

Telling us where you're from and describing how you hunt would help a lot. In some areas/situations silo's are the ticket, in others you might want to go with full-bodies.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well considering i walk in most of the time, i take shells and silo's. I also have real geese silo's but i payed 70 bucks a dozen for them. I'll hunt over just silo's with no problem. I'm not quite sure what burly was talking about but they make silo's of every type of goose. Every much worth it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Canadian goose silhouettes are goose silhouette's made in Canada


.......I dont think so buddy.

HAHAHAHA Ive never heard that one before!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The correct term for the big grey geese with the black necks are Canada Geese. Not Canadian Geese. I think so Buddy! Look it up. Burl
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?b ... nada+goose

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?b ... &x=18&y=16


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Look out!! The spelling and annunciation police are out and about!! dd:

They are economical and easy to carry, plus they work. Get good ones, some give off a terrible glare.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I agree with GB3 on the use of the silos in snow. My personal opinion is that if you are gonna use them, use the silos in a large spread and keep the narrow edges not pointing toward the landing hole. If you get some do not use them on sunny days...no exception.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Silo's are the way to go rain snow sleet or hail. Sunny cloudy, it doesn't matter how you face them. The whole purpose behind them is to simulate movement in the deke's cause as the geese circle they'll see the broad side of one and then when they keep circling they'll see the broad side of another. It looks like the geese are moving around, I've hunted over home made silo's that are cut in the shape of a goose and painted black. Matter of fact that's what i hunted over the very first time i went huntin geese and we kill with them all the time. Or maybe i'm just lucky?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Gotcha. :wink: Burl


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe I have been lucky, but have shot a ton of geese over sills, we have been using the outlaws and in my humble opinion they are the only ones that seem to work. If one is concealed they will work. I have had honkers set in my decoys on many occasions.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Canada geese are a species. Canadian geese are geese from Canada. Any questions? :run:


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

I've wacked many a limit with nothing but Silos. Hunted Rochester flock for 90% of the season with them while everyone else was using full bodies. Many many limits. Left our foots in storage til the ground froze solid.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Rick you need a battery operated drill when the ground freezes. or a sharp push punch rod that you can put your weight on.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Canada geese are a species. Canadian geese are geese from Canada. Any questions?


Welllll .................... no that isn't really correct. The geese that some call Canadian Geese are part of the Branta species and they are not all from Canada........


----------

